# Repairs/servicing/modifications in the South East



## count_zer0 (May 24, 2006)

I am based in Brighton and have a much-loved 1991 Hymer S550 (Mercedes chassis). I am having difficulty finding a good place to service/MOT my vehicle and was wondering if anyone had any recommendations / experience in this area.

Some questions:

I usually try to service and MOT at the same time. Do I need a motorhome specialist or will a Mercedes service centre do?

Does anyone know of a someone who is good with modifications in the South? I am thinking about layout changes, new roof lights. 

Does anyone have any experience with Autoworld in Lewes? Or Stewart Moulton in Peacehaven?

I would be grateful for any advice.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hi.

I would have thought that any commercial vehicle specialist would do the base service. I know of this company in worthing (clients of mine) swift motors worthing Their commercials place does motorhomes, and full MOT's

I think you mean Stewart Mouland - peacehaven? Not sure about any modification work, they mostly do just sales.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

I have visited the stuart Mouland site a couple of times, and they have a workshop, I havent experienced the quality of the work done, and I trotted along to their small show a weekend or so ago, I've never seen or heard of them doing layout modifications tho'.

If you need a simple service and MOT, then any MOT station with enough height, and the rollers big enough to take your M/Home will do, you dont need a specialist.

You could chat to the local Bus station which is by the Vague...sorry Vogue giratory, on the Lewes Road, they're bound to be big enough.

as far as the layout change is concerned, the best people I know who MAY be able to help are Motorhome Medics. They actually specialise in American RV's and they're in Cheltenham, "but the boy done good" when he converted mine.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

count_zer0 said:


> I am based in Brighton and have a much-loved 1991 Hymer S550 (Mercedes chassis). I am having difficulty finding a good place to service/MOT my vehicle and was wondering if anyone had any recommendations / experience in this area.
> 
> Some questions:
> 
> ...


Hi,

You could always give our workshop a ring, depends on what you want doing really.

Peter


----------



## count_zer0 (May 24, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies folks. There's a few good tips here. I'll post back with my findings....


----------



## Dave757 (May 12, 2005)

Hi I use R&B Garage services at the back of Sainsburys Lewes Rd for servicing & MOT they have the big lift needed. tel 671188


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

hi count,

there should be a mercedes commercial garage nearby, servicing on mine is around £100 and i cannot praise them highly enough - caledonian trucks, glen henderson in ayr. the reverse of the local mercedes car franchise, henderson go out of their way to help and always do their best. i have found the commercial side of mercedes to be very helpful wherever i am.

cheers
simon


----------

